# Wheel arch chips - possible rust?



## alex_123_fra (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I was washing my car yesterday and noticed that the rear wheel arches seem to have some stone chips on the edge (i.e. not the paintwork facing the outside world, but the edge facing the ground). The edges are very thin. I also noticed that in a few of the chips I could see what looked like rust colour. Surrounding paint is fine. Sorry I don't have pics. Can take some later.

What is the best way to deal with them? I tried polishing with some scratch X but the rust colour isn't coming off. I was going to just touch these up but the rust colour worried me. Should I be touching up these or deal with them in a different way to ensure no rust issue in future? I haven't taken it to a body shop as I'm sure they'd say respray the rear side sections.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds very much like the rust colour is under the laquer, if it's not coming off. You could touch it up for now, but to be honest sounds like the damage is already done. I would take it to a bodyshop for a quote, another idea if you have a bodyshop do it is to suggest they put a fine stonechip on it before they paint the wheel arch return, the same way that bmw wheel arches are done. If we do corrosion at work we stonechip the wheel arch returns prior to painting.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Andy. Is it advisable for me to sand gently to remove the rust colour and then touch up as a temporary solution?

Not sure if it is advisable to touch up over what looks like small rusted chips.

When I take it in to a body shop, what sort of price will I be looking at in terms of correcting the rear wheel arch returns with stonechip primer and then paint?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> Thanks Andy. Is it advisable for me to sand gently to remove the rust colour and then touch up as a temporary solution?
> 
> Not sure if it is advisable to touch up over what looks like small rusted chips.
> 
> When I take it in to a body shop, what sort of price will I be looking at in terms of correcting the rear wheel arch returns with stonechip primer and then paint?


Rust, once there, will spread or get deeper. If you touch it in you might hide it ... for a few weeks, a few months, a year - there's no way of knowing, but during that time it will keep getting worse - even if you can't see it happening.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

As andy said ,

take it to a bodyshop ..if its light you can flap it back to clean metal epoxy prime and stone chip it then finish the repair ...the epoxy will seal the bare metal and the stone chip will do as it says prevents stone chipping as its a rubberised coating then prime paint and clear on top 

tbh its better catching it asap so you can fix it ...if its too deep you will have to cut out and replace which takes time and ££££££££


hope this helps 

tommy


----------



## alex_123_fra (Jun 1, 2008)

Went to my trusted bodyshop today and will see what comes up in the quote.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

does anyone use any of the rust remedys ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi, there is no rust remedy as such .... por 15 etc is prob the closest you will find ... this is applied with an etching procces then por applied ...this stuff goes rock solid ..hence prob why it dosnt break through in a wile .


no cure as such ...cut out replace and seal is the only gteed method of repair


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It might be worth giving Bilt Hamber a call to see if they have any suggestions


----------



## alex_123_fra (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. My car is still under warranty. Is this something the dealer should be notified of and covered under the corrosion warranty? I've owned many cars and have never seen this happen before nor have I ever seen such thin wheel arch returns on the rears (car is a nissan GT-R).

I have to say it looks minor to anyone else looking but the fact that some of the small chipped areas have some rust colouring is unacceptable to me.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd take it back and see what the warranty people say definately


----------

